# Western Unimount truck side 73-87 GM



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

Western Unimount removed from a 1986 K-20. Western part # 61770-1515. Good shape except 1 ear has a slight bend as seen in picture. Will ship, call Todd @ (631) 834-0286 or send a PM.


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

Well it seems that my 15 year old apple is refusing to upload pictures so if you need pictures I can email or text them.


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

Finally got pictures to work.


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

Anybody? Would like it gone.


----------



## Badmax02 (Nov 2, 2017)

Is this still available?


----------

